# I HIT THE COYOTE MOTHER LOAD!!



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got home from locating yotes tonight. Down the road 13 miles and man they were howlin..... "BIGTIME CLOSE...... I could hear one main group that had to be 50yrds and several off in the distance , but they were still pretty close. Gonna have to get permission though. I been in that area before but never hunted there. I kept my howlin to a minimum so they would'nt get used to the sound of my howler. I got my ole home made cow horn howler out and took the file to it and the reed. Did'nt know if I was going to ruin it, or not, but instead I made it better, much better. I dont think these yotes have been messed with at all. I think these dogs are beginning the breeding process, or totally green. Don't mean to embellish too much, but after getting skunked so many times Im excited...... This weekend baby, this weekend they'er.... MINE....


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Go get 'em, and good luck.

I'm actually getting out for the second time this season (Wahoo) on Sunday so I hope I have some stories to tell.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm hearing alot of talk when I get home at abot 11 pm but it's been to foggy to go after them. Good luck!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Been out 4 times this year and nothing. I think I need to learn more of what I may be doing wrong or what i should be doing that I am not. 
There is a coyote seminar tomorrow at 11AM at a local sporting goods store I may attend. The announcement says Mendel Miller, Paul Drayton, and Merris Miller will be there. It also says they have been calling coyotes together for over 20 years. Partnering up with camera man and technical expert Chad Remington, they produced "Coyote Overdose" in the summer of 2005. I have not heard these names before, are any of you guys familiar with them or the video?


----------



## RedRabitt (Jan 17, 2006)

Mossy, I heard of the video but havent seen it yet. I was getting to wonder what I was doing or not doing, but I new that it was'nt my calling, cause I fooled them many times. They'er just getting smart to me. I was getting caught up in this area that has done so well in the past its not really easy to break away from but I dont have to drive very far to hunt this guys property, so I figure its time to go for a drive start locating yotes and asking prmission again. I went down the road to the new location to assess the lay out of the area and to talk to the land owner. I asked him questions pertaining to where the yotes were, if anyone was hunting on his land, if he had problems with coyotes getting near his cows since they'er getting ready to calve. I been by this location before but heard years ago that he was an ornery land owner and you better stay clear. I figure the yotes I located were in position to be easily accessed and had multiple stand possibilities that I could'nt pass up this opportunity. Idaho has some of the biggest cattle ranchers in the West with losts of land and this guy is loaded with premium ground for sustaining wildlife a perfect recipe for successful yote hunting ie. foot hills with thickets that stretch out for two to three miles along the base of these hills, then break open into flat open spanses with a creek running parallel, marshes, outcrops of sagebrush and CRP fields. His wife was out for a walk as I surveyed the land. I new immediately that she new where the coyotes were and when I asked she even volunteered where the foxes live. she said "theres lots of them over in them rocks I see them in the mourning when I go to town" she repeated it. I told her that I would take some of them too, but I was more facinated by the coyotes and she confimed my notion as to where they were ( possible den) In my travel around their place I figured I better hit up the other land owners so I would have all my bases covered and that wasn't necessary at all, but I also got permision there too. These ranchers are a bit lerry of strangers and seem a bit fickle, but I dont blame them. They like there private lives..... It pays to go out and ask where others fear to tread.... Dress nice an be professional.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks RedRabitt. 
I also needed a refurbishing of landdowners thoughts, rights and ownership. When deer hunting season is closed, I forget that there are feilds that are posted and feel that the landowners will welcome my potential preditor kills. I agree, talk to the land owner, they know what is out on their property.
Take aim at the gray & silver, you will not go wrong.


----------



## i hunt em (Feb 9, 2006)

im going out this sunday with this new snow on the ground things might be okay. im headin west of mandan ill let you guys kno whow i did. good luck


----------

